# Cooking egg whites



## Butterz (Jun 27, 2005)

How do I cook egg whites while on a cutting diet?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't understand "cutting diet". What are you trying to cut?


----------



## Butterz (Jun 27, 2005)

Im trying to cut fat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2005)

Get a teflon coated pan - spray with something like the Parkway butter spray or something similar (look for something lower in fat) - egg whites cook great in this.  Just cook on the slow side versus all out high temp.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I don't understand "cutting diet". What are you trying to cut?



Silly, it's where you are in charge of cutting everything at a VERY busy restaurant and they never let you eat!!!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 27, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Silly, it's where you are in charge of cutting everything at a VERY busy restaurant and they never let you eat!!!!!


 
Grasshopper has once again been enlightened by the elfen one!  

To add to what elf said .... the nonstick cooking sprays are only 0% fat IF you only use the "serving size" on the can ... that's usually only 1/3 of a second of spray. And, it's not really 0%, it's just below 0.5% - so it can be "labeled" as being 0% by the packaging laws. Of course, some people don't like to cook with alcohol for one reason or another - and that's usually the 2nd ingredient on most cans.

Save some money - forget the sprays. Like Elf said - use a non-stick coated pan .... preheat it on medium, add about a scant teaspoon of cooking oil, and then wipe it around inside with a paper towel real good.


----------



## Butterz (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks a lot guys.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2005)

I found a pump bottle Michael - I'm pretty sure it's Parkay but not 100% - a couple pumps usually does the trick.  I don't think the pump bottles contain alcohol, do they?  

I like the oil trick - you could even use just a tad of something like Smart Beat to give it that butter flavor?  

ok, just checked - it's I Can't Believe It's Not Butter - while it has no alcohol it does have some stuff I can't pronounce?  lol  All the nutritional values are 0%.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks, Elf - if you haven't noticed - I have a real problem with the US "Nutritional" labeling laws - bacause they can be manipulated and misleading. I haven't seen the "pump" stuff - just the "sprays" like PAM. I'll have to check them (pumps) out.


----------



## Raine (Jun 28, 2005)

You may could microwave them. I make scrambled eggs in the microwave all the time. I have never tried just the whites.


----------



## ps8 (Jun 28, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Of course, some people don't like to cook with alcohol for one reason or another - and that's usually the 2nd ingredient on most cans.


 
WOW!  I had no idea I was using alcohol whenever I would use Pam!  I went and looked, and sure enough, "grain alcohol" is the second ingredient.  Very interesting.  I checked another can I have - it's called Professional Bak-Klene All Purpose - and here's it's ingredients:  "...a blend of homogenized blend of Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Lecithin, Wheat Starch, Natural Flavor, and Propellant."  That doesn't sound as bad, except for the propellant part, and that sounds kind of scary.

As far as cooking egg whites goes, just do the little bit of oil in the pan like Michael suggested.  It works perfectly.


----------



## Constance (Jun 28, 2005)

My daughter uses the pump stuff a lot, and it's pretty good. 
I think I saw Sara Moulton making an omelet out of egg whites...I'll see if I can find her recipe.

I love tuna salad, and have found that it's just as good when you just use the white part of the hard-boiled eggs. 
I tried giving the yolks to my dog, but she barfed them up.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 28, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Thanks, Elf - if you haven't noticed - I have a real problem with the US "Nutritional" labeling laws - bacause they can be manipulated and misleading. I haven't seen the "pump" stuff - just the "sprays" like PAM. I'll have to check them (pumps) out.


 

I agree.  Pam says it's vegetable oil and then claims it's 0% fat.   

Well, I got news for them.  Oil is 100% fat.


----------



## Claire (Jul 18, 2005)

Out of curiousity, do you guys actually separate the eggs?  What do you do with all those yolks?  I took to using Egg Beaters (or something similar) many years ago (when hubby first had cholesterol/blood pressure problems), and now buy real eggs once or twice a year as a treat.  But almost everything gets egg beaters.  Since our famiily is two, it's rarely a whole dozen eggs (if your store won't split a dozen in half for  you, find a new store!).  But the frozen egg beaters are so great because they are there whenever I want them.  Actually I tend to keep egg beaters (which come in a carton equivalent to 4 eggs) and scramblers (which come in a carton equivalent to two eggs) both on hand, so that I have the amount of egg I want on hand when I need it.  I have a "bunch for brunch" group, and I use the egg beaters in my casseroles, and no one is the wiser.  Of course, we're all getting to an age (45-60) where we APPRECIATE a healthy alternative!!!  Oh, I'm lying.  We have two sons of members of our group who regularly participate (in their 20s), and they love everything we cook.  Of course males at that age can inhale food (while women of that age get fat if they think about food).  Oh dear, I'm digressing.


----------

